# April Photo Challenge.  Poll



## Alex The G and T (Apr 28, 2012)

Voting on the April Photography Challenge is now open. The usual rules apply:

Any member of the Chrons may cast a vote, even if they did not enter a photo for the challenge

Please do not vote for yourself

You may cast only one vote

The poll will end at 11:59 pm on the 30th of April 2012 (GMT)

The winner will decide the challenge theme for May 2012!

Good Luck Everyone!!!


Please remember to keep any general discussion in the discussion thread. Any posts in this thread will be moved there.


----------



## geordie bob (Apr 28, 2012)

The milky way picture made my little girl gasp and go 'WOW' gets my vote anyday


----------



## Mouse (Apr 28, 2012)

Um... I think you were looking at the 'picture of the day' thread. Which isn't anything to do with the challenge.


----------

